# Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?



## Olli.P (7. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,


also wir ham im Moment auch mal wieder jede Menge Fadenalgen und Schwebstoffe im Teich.................. 

Aber ich denke mal das das etwas mit der Vertiefung eines flacheren Bereiches zu tun hat die wir ja zu Ostern in Angriff genommen haben. Da musste ja min. 80% des Wassers abgelassen werden und durch neues ersetzt werden...............: 


Aber was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit Regenwasser in den Teich lassen????
Der eine sagt ja, der andere nein!!!!

Was soll man denn jetzt machen????

Da ca. 90% des Regenwassers von unseren Dachflächen in den Garten geleitet werden, wäre das vielleicht ja doch noch eine Alternative.......




			
				Gartenteich Heft 3/2007 Seite 7: schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nach einem warmen Sommer der Wasserstand im Teich sinkt, sollte möglichst mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt werden, das beugt Algen vor.


----------



## Ulumulu (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hallo Olaf

Also das mit dem Regenwasser zum nachfüllen von Teichen ist eigentlich ne super Sache.  
Reines Regenwasser ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste zum Nachfüllen von Teichen. Da es keine Nährstoffe hat. 

Es kommt denke ich darauf an wie es aufgefangen wird und wie es „gelagert“ wird.
Wenn im Regenfass noch das Laub und der Dreck vom Vorjahr drin ist, der mit eingespült wurde, ist es eher schlecht für den Teich.
Genauso kommt es darauf an wie und wo das Dach ist. Liegt es im Freien oder steht ein Baum daneben der sein Deck ab und zu abwirft.

Ich musse leider wo es im April so trocken war mit Leitungswasser nachfüllen da kein Regenwasser mehr vorhanden war seit dem kommt auch das grüne Wasser.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Frank (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hallo ihr zwei,

ich hab mal ein neues Thema daraus erstellt.

Ich denke im anderen wäre es sonst womöglich untergegangen.


----------



## Heiko H. (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi,

das was mich am Regenwasser stört, ist das es doch eine Menge Dreck mit sich bringt.
Meist kommt es von einer Dachentwässerung, wo auch noch der ganze Staub und auch Pollen mit ins Wasser gelangen.
Also wenn sollte man das Wasser über den Filter in den Teich leiten.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Bine (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Man kann auch ganz einfach einen Nylonstrumpf vor dem Einlauf des Regenrohrs und der Regentonne spannen . Der Strumpf hält allerlei Dreck ab . Zwischendurch muss er natürlich mal gesäubert werden . Ansonsten sage ich besser Regenwasser als Leitungswasser


----------



## Steingarnele (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi,

also ich fülle nur mit Regenwasser auf, welches in eine Zysterne läuft, und da kann sich der Dreck absetzen. Dort wird es dann mit einer Pumpe, und einem Filter (Aussenfilter vom Aquarium) heraus gepumpt, in dem Aktivkohle + Filterwatte ist.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi Leute,


also eine Zisterne oder so, haben wir nicht. Die wäre auch wahrs. zu schnell voll...... 

Das sind ca. 75-100m² Dachfläche von denen das Wasser kommt........ 

@ Daniel:

Das Haus ist völlig freistehend, das sind ringsherum keine Bäume............ 


@ Bine:


Jepp das mit dem Seidenstrumpf haben wir uns auch schon vorher gedacht, evtl. werden wir den ersten Wasserschwall der dann so kommt, erstmal in den Garten leiten, von wegen Pollen usw.  

Dann werde ich Morgen mal zum Baumarkt fahren und die Rohre dafür besorgen.......


----------



## Steingarnele (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hallo Olaf,

also bei uns laufen ~ 140m² (davon 36m² Garagendach) in die 5000 Liter Zisterne rein, und die läuft nie über.  Dafür sorgt schon das Hawa für's Toi Toi  ... und dann stehen noch 3000 Lit so im Garten rum. Bei der Zisterne hast du nie das Problem mit Algen im Wasser, was aber bei einem Fass nicht gegeben ist. So was nur in der 5000ter Ausführung haben wir, : zur Not kann man die auch erweitern, bis einem der Platz ausgeht.  
Plus ist: es friert nie ein (3,20m tief)
Minus ist: das Wasser ist auch im Sommer schön kalt :


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi Leute,


da es ja nun doch mal wieder mehr oder weniger Regen gegeben hat, ham wa das mal in den Teich geleitet................. 

Hier nun ein Bild vom Seidenstrumpf durch den das Wasser in den Teich läuft...... 

Und hier mal ein Gläschen Regenwasser, als Sichtprobe............... 

Wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann, kommt doch noch ein wenig Dreck mit durch.............. 

Aber ich denke mal das ist nicht der rede wert oder?????.............


----------



## Dodi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi Olaf!

Ist dann doch 'ne schöne Art, den Teich aufzufüllen!
Ich hätte nur bei mir Angst wegen der Schadstoffe so mitten in der Stadt.

Bei mir hat es seit gestern soviel geregnet, dass sich der Teich auch ohne Ableitung vom Dach gefüllt hat...


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi Dodi,


dann sollte man evtl. den ersten Schwall Wasser in den Garten leiten, und dann das Rohr entsprechend  in den Teich umlegen/ -lenken.................. 

Nach einer bestimmten Zeit sind die Schadstoffe dann eh weggespült........

Und wer weiß, was vom Wasserversorger bis bei dir am Auslauf vom Wasserhahn noch alles für Schadstoffe dazu kommen?????


----------



## karpfenalex (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dodi,
> 
> 
> dann sollte man evtl. den ersten Schwall Wasser in den Garten leiten, und dann das Rohr entsprechend  in den Teich umlegen/ -lenken..................
> ...



Also jeder kann sich bei seinem zuständigen Wasseramt oder Wasserversorger die aktuellen Wassertestergebnisse zukommen lassen bzw. einsehn.

So ist es auf jedenfall bei uns hier.Diese Test werden genaustens durchgeführt und man hat alles auf einen Blick.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Heiko H. (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi,

also dazu muss man sagen das unser Trinkwasser ,also das aus der Leitung den höchsten Anforderungen unterliegt und stetig getestet wird.
Die Vorschriften / Normen an Trinkwasser sind so hoch, das es kaum ein vergleichbares Produkt gibt, welches diesen Anforderungen gerecht werden muss.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## jochen (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi Olli,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer weiß, was vom Wasserversorger bis bei dir am Auslauf vom Wasserhahn noch alles für Schadstoffe dazu kommen?????



Da brauchst du wirklich keine Sorge zu haben,... 

 die Wassergüte die du beziehst, und dessen Werte du jederzeit von deiner Stadt bzw. Gemeinde erfahren kannst sind sicher mehr als in Ordnung.

Lediglich der CU Wert könnte sich bis zum Wasserhahn um geringe Anteile anreichern, aber nur wenn du in deiner _eigenen_ Hausinstallation Kupferrohre verwendest.

Das Wasser wird vom städtischen Wasserwart mehrmals am Tag überprüft und glaube mir auf vielen Parametern,

 das Gesuntheitsam überwacht das zusätzlich noch mit unangemeldeten Stichproben an X-beliebigen Zapfstellen im Stadtgebiet,

weil das noch nicht reicht,...  wird das Wasser zumindest bei uns noch vier mal im Jahr von einen anderen aggregierten Labor untersucht um zu sehen ob nicht _geschlampert_ wird, oder die Messgeräte so langsam altern.

Gestern erst habe ich einen Kumpel getroffen der Fernfahrer ist, und in den nächsten vier Wochen in Spanien verbringt, der seine Wasserkanister mit guten deutschen Wasser füllte um nicht laufend am Straßenrand......zu müssen.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi,


das das Wasser i.O. ist, weiß ich ja auch.

Aber was ist mit, sagen wir mal Algenfördernden Stoffen wie Phosphate u.s.w.,

die sollten im Regenwasser ja eigentlich nicht vorhanden sein, denn im Grunde ist das ja eigentlich Destilliertes Wasser oder............... 

Das Wasser verdunstet, es bilden sich Wolken und irgendwann Regnet's dann mal wieder.............

Okay, da kommen dann sicherlich noch Pollen oder so hinzu, die wenn's anfängt zu Regnen aus der Luft mitgenommen werden...........
Und man muss ja auch nicht sofort den ersten schwall Wasser in den Teich lenken wo der meiste abgelagerte Dreck drinne ist...........: 

Aber anscheinend kann keiner mit Absoluter Sicherheit sagen, welches Wasser nun für den Teich besser ist..................: 

Anscheinend fehlen da doch hier und da die Erfahrungswerte, bzw. wenn's dann mal ewig lange nicht mehr regnet, wird doch wieder mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt...........oder wie macht ihr das???????????


----------



## jochen (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Regenwasser wieder auffüllen?*

Hi Olli,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer weiß, was für Schadstoffe dazu kommen?????



Habe das Zitat ein wenig geändert, aber damit will ich nur betonen, du bekommst das Wasser so wie du es von deiner Gemeinde schriflich bestätigt bekommst.

Da kommt nichts dazu, und Schadstoffe schon garnicht.

Das manches Quellwasser oder das Regenwasser, für den Teich, besser geeignet ist als Trinkwasser in einigen Gebieten unseres schönen Landes, ist unbestritten,
 aber die Trinkwasserqualität wird strengstens überwacht, und ist auch richtig so, 
auch wenn manche Gesetze in der BRD mehr als übertrieben sind...

Ich persönlich fülle mit eigenen Quellwasser nach.  (kein Grundwasser)


----------

